# looking for beginner kayakers



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, I've been try to teach Liz how to kayak and someone needs to undo all the poor advice I've given her so far. She's got just enough enthusiasm and poor common sense to become a great kayaker, but she needs some beginner partners. Give her some love!


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Check out Colorado Whitewater - Home. We are the biggest front range kayak club, membership is only $35 and there are tons of events, free club led cruises and discounted formal classes. Lots of beginners.


----------



## SouthernSun (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello Liz,

I'm a relative beginner kayaker. I live in Golden and am also looking for some beginners to paddle with. I'm gonna try and head to the park today. Let me know if your interested sometime. I'm a former raft guide and have my WRT so I'm very comfortable in the water, but just learning how to kayak. Let me know!

-Grant


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome Liz,
Its always great to have more women paddlers! If you ever get up my way (summit county) I would gladly take you down the lower blue (beginner/intermediate) or lower ten mile creek. They are great runs and will probably be at lower levels this year. The upper C is a really good beginner run..but unless you are going to be booze cruising or in a raft loaded down with kids and dogs it gets old fast. 
I have my own business so my days are flexible. However I am going to school in Denver every other weekend, so weekdays work better for me.
Also..If you want to hit the golden play park on a weekend, I could cruise over after class for an hour or so. 
Again, welcome and I hope you make some good boating friends and get on some nice trips!
~Michelle


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Michelle,

I was reading your quote and thought it woulda been so funny if the last part said "and usually only lasts a minute or so" or "and usually lasts a lot less than you hope for".  he he he


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

gannon_w said:


> Hey Michelle,
> 
> I was reading your quote and thought it woulda been so funny if the last part said "and usually only lasts a minute or so" or "and usually lasts a lot less than you hope for".  he he he


Yeah, you could have some fun with the ending!


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Liz!

My girlfriend is just starting to get into kayaking as well and would live to have someone besides her boyfriend to kayak with. We are in fort Collins and are excited to start boating. Both new to the area.


----------



## lhoule (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!

Grant-I'm planning to go to golden next week. Let me know if you want to meet up/which days work for you. I usually go after work (530ish).

Michelle- thanks for the warm welcome. I'll definitely take you up on your offer and will let you know when I will be in summit county. As far as golden, I'm down to go whenever, so let me know when you're in town.

Sarge- sounds good. Let me know when you guys go/want to go and vice versa. If you want to come over to golden I can meet you there almost anytime.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm also new to paddling and fort collins and have found the pool sessions helpful for meeting people and learning about the area. 

there is also a facebook page for newbies up here: fort collins kayaking.


----------



## heatherkinn (May 19, 2011)

Hey Liz,

I am also a beginner. Just started kayaking last year. I already have a small group that I usually go out with, but am always looking for more people to get out with. You, and anyone else, would be welcome to join us anytime. Mostly paddle on the weekends. Try to get out after work on the weekdays sometimes as well.

Heather


----------



## RiverTank (Jul 25, 2011)

*Starting year 2 here, holler if you need someone to go with*

I am pretty new, can roll comfortably except when it matters  Holler if you have a group going out, would love to join in. Based in Fort Collins and figure will have to travel more this year to find good water.


Doug


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

newbie here also. Trying to find some other beginners. I'm in Boulder.

Nick


----------



## fireboot1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Boulder Paddlers*

Nick,

I am in Boulder too.
Lets get together and head up north for some mellow ii-iii La Poudre!
I'lll go anywhere, gimme a shout.

Dave
303506126nine


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Hey Dave,

Not sure how I'd do in class III. Give me a couple weeks to get in some pool sessions and do some class II and I'm game.


----------

